# test inj plus test booster



## klc9100 (Jan 10, 2010)

my doctor has me injecting 1ml of test cypionate (200mg) per month.  she started with 1ml per week.  then she changed it to 1ml every other week.  now 1 ml per month.  i don't feel like that is nearly enough, but she won't go back up on the doseage, because she says i'm now in "normal" range and all i need is a maintenance doseage.

question: is it OK to take a test booster like tribex or t911 along with the injections?  would it be beneficial, or would the two cancel each other out somehow?


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 10, 2010)

why do you say they don't help at all?


----------



## nni (Jan 10, 2010)

tribex wont do anything, and i dont think that while taking test injections it would be worth.

and some test boosters do work, to blanket them all as useless is just a bad statement.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 10, 2010)

i want to try one.  can you recommend one that DOES work.

even though i'm taking the shot, wouldn't boosting my natural test be benificial?  i mean, my body does make test, just not enough.  when i was taking a shot every week, i felt like a million bucks.  now that i'm down to one shot per month, i can really tell.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 10, 2010)

Your body will not produce ANY test when you are injecting test. Your body hasn't made ANY testosterone since your first test shot. Research HPTA in the stickies.


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2010)

I have to disagree with the Whopper here. From all the years of Injection Test, i've never gained a pound of muscle or an ounce of strength.

But when i started taking Test booter pills, I got hype in the gym.. super Roid Rage power, Uber Pumps.. Gained 15lbs on a cycle (a cycle of Test boosters alone). 

Testosterone Boosters = Epic Gains

GICH


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 10, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> Your body will not produce ANY test when you are injecting test. Your body hasn't made ANY testosterone since your first test shot. Research HPTA in the stickies.


 
OK. i'm gonna go read about hpta.  you said yourself in another thread when i mentioned the shot i was taking, that it wasn't nearly enough.  since i only get 1ml per month, i figured at some point between shots, my nuts kicked back in and did what they could to help.  if that's not the case, i wonder if i would be better off not taking the shot and just using a good test booster.  you mentioned that there were some good ones.  which ones do you recommend?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 10, 2010)

How long have you been on testosterone? It's very difficult to "restart" after prolonged use. Test boosters are for short term use (4-6 weeks). I'd focus on getting adequate testosterone treatment at this point. Your doctor did you wrong by not explaining that replacement therapy is usually a lifetime committment.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 10, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> How long have you been on testosterone? It's very difficult to "restart" after prolonged use. Test boosters are for short term use (4-6 weeks). I'd focus on getting adequate testosterone treatment at this point. Your doctor did you wrong by not explaining that replacement therapy is usually a lifetime committment.


 
i've been on it for less that a year.  my original bloodwork showed my free t level to be 195.  i started taking the shots weekly.  after a few weeks, i felt great.  the next time they checked my levels, my free t was 1100.  she said that was way to high.  she cut me down to one shot every other week.  the next time they checked, it was 700.  she said that was still a little high, but acceptable.  she changed it to one shot per month, for maintenance.  i don't feel any better now than i did before i started taking it.  i will be getting it checked again in about 7 weeks, when i go back for my next appt.  she said if it had gone down a substantial amount, she would slowly start increasing the dosage until it leveled out.  but NO, she never said that if i started taking it, i would have to take it forever. . . . .


----------

